# Oriental Theater offers ski fims at their finest



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

http://berthoudpass.org/2010/01/25/b...festival-2010/

Friends of Berthoud Pass (Berthoudpass.org) and the Winter Wildlands Alliance invite backcountry skiers and snowboarders to Denver's Oriental Theater (4335 W. 44th Ave.) on Saturday at 8 p.m. for some award-winning films featuring some of the top human-powered, deep-powder skiing on the planet. The $5 admission goes toward preserving the legacy of human-powered winter recreation at Berthoud Pass and other public lands. A second screening will occur at 8 p.m. on Feb. 12.

Read more: http://www.denverpost.com/ci_14313872#ixzz0eQGNDSIh


----------

